# Vaginal pain after c-section



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a c-section with Toby, who is now 6.5 weeks old. DH and I dtd at 5 weeks, and it was excruciating because I was too tight. Not good.

I think I got my period back on Thursday







and yesterday I was trying to put in my Mooncup. Also excruciating, and I didn't even get it all the way in. Even a tampon hurt going in AND out!

Is this normal? Because wow, it sucks.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

There are physical therapists that specialize in pelvic floor disorders. Do you have a large teaching hospital near you? There might be a clinic there that specializes in pelvic pain.

Three of my clients have benefitted from seeing the specialists at the pelvic pain clinic near me. In a couple of the cases the therapist was able to isolate a muscle that was spasming and then help it release. The women got a lot of improvement.

I hope you are able to get an answer about this soon.

Good luck.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

I would check with your midwife or OB, just to be sure. There might be something wrong, especially so soon after the c-section.

I do think that c-sections can cause a lot of vaginal and pelvic pain. Did you have bad periods before?

I have always had terrible periods, and everyone I knew said that periods generally become better after pregnancy.

Well, after my c-section the pain was about 5X worse. It still is. I've seen an OB and other specialists. It's just something I grin and bear once per month. Sex is very painful, as well.

Oh, have you seen the organ prolapse thread? That could happen with c-section I think.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

We did it 4 weeks after my c-section, very painful, felt like a knife going in. But after a few times it got better, and I don't have any problems with it now. At my pp visit with my cnm we discussed it. She says it has to do with fear, because it has been so long, and lack of lubrication (if your bf). I think it must also have something to do with hormones as well. I was suprised that it hurt because I had a c-section and no trauma to my vagina


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll definitely talk to my midwife asap. It may be fear, but even when I relax completely and use lots of lube, it HURTS. I'm wondering if grinning and bearing it (and dtd LOTS) will help to just loosen me up (never thought I'd be saying that







). I am mourning my Mooncup, though.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I'll definitely talk to my midwife asap. It may be fear, but even when I relax completely and use lots of lube, it HURTS. I'm wondering if grinning and bearing it (and dtd LOTS) will help to just loosen me up (never thought I'd be saying that







). I am mourning my Mooncup, though.











I wanted to say I didn't mean grin and bear it when it comes to sex! No way! Don't do that, unless it's ok with you and it's important to you and you are ok. I meant grin and bear it about the pain in general. I have terrible pain during my period and sometimes mid-cycle.

Sex is painful, but I just don't have sex that often with DH.







TMI! Anyway, yes, definitely get an opinion from your midwife or doctor.

It could very well be hormones, which could very well cause dryness, or it could be something else entirely. Ask the professionals and see what they think.


----------

